# What would be better?



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys I am still planning out my build and am debating on a couple things. 

My build is going to be the following
2012 Audi a5
Stock head unit (not able to be removed) 
Video input
Touch screen overlay for the factory screen
Raspberry pi car PC 
JL fix 82
Im pretty sure a JL twk DSP
Arc audio xdi 1200. 6
3 way active older Morel woofers, tweeters and mids
IDMax10 v4 d2 in custom hidden enclosure 

My current debate is where to put the carpc... 
Option 1
Carpc hidden behind the dash
This would have touch screen USB and display cables short, but then the digital audio (either optical or coax) would be run to the trunk, USB hard drive(s) would need to be in the glove box. 
Option 2 
Carpc in trunk
The touchscreen USB and display would be long and extended to the trunk, digital audio cable would be very short, USB hard drives would be in the trunk and easily accessible, glove box is open for other uses.... 

I like option 1 due to the display and usb cables being short, but I don't like the hard drives in the glove box and I don't know that I like the audio cables being longer, but the audio cables are pushing digital so they shouldn't pick up interference. 
I like option 2 due to the ease of accessing the hard drive(s) and the shorter audio cables, but I'm not sure if there would be a reason to not want to run the longer usb and display cables. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Wachu (Apr 22, 2017)

What do you mean by "CarPC"? ATX computer or some kind of raspberryPi board?


----------

